# Marlin 30



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I got a Marlin model No. 30. I cannot find alot of info on this gun. All I know is that it is old. Any thoughts on where to look or what it could be worth. Its actually in good condition but it looks like its missing the recoil pad if they did not have a pad then that part of the but is gone. thanks


----------

